# Would YOU let someone young sit in your car??



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Punks.

That's what you call them. That's what you call me.

But if you saw a 16 year old, and he was to blow his wad piercing your car through his sharp eyes attached to his acne filled FACE, would you let him sit in your GT-R (Stained Pants aside)

I owned a GT-R. I let people sit in mine. It's amazing how many 4 year old's know about the car.

It's even more amazing how many of their parents Do Not.

Maybe it's courtesy, but having put over $20,000 Canadian into mine, I was happy to see someone as enthusiastic as me.

Either way, there are people that have put ALOT more time and money into their cars, and they treat them like Wall Ornaments.

I haven't sat in a GT-R in 6 monthes (Excluding the drive I had a few days ago). As a previous owner, and a major fan, that's like being celibate for a year.


So I ask *YOU* now...

Would you let someone young sit in YOUR car??


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm young  and sit in my car when my Tuner lets me.......  

If I'm _*really*_ lucky I get to drive it too, but that always seems to cost me lots of money, so I'm not sure if that part is a good idea......... :chuckle: 

Maybe I should stop revving it too 10,000RPM  like Fuchigami San :bowdown1: said?

I'm going back to my padded cell now :wavey:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

yes i would and i have done.
When i was about 5yr old my dream car was a porshe 911 and i was shopping with mum and dad at tescos.When we returned to the car to put the shopping away there was a white one parked a few places away.I asked dad if i was allowed to go and look at it and he said yes but DO NOT TOUCH IT.
I didn't even notice the owner turn up and he asked if i like his car.I pulled my matchbox 911 out of my pocket and said of course i like it mister i want one when i'm older.He just smiled and said if you work hard i'm sure you will get one.By this point my dad had finished with the shopping and came over.The chap spoke to my dad and said i'll nip him round the car park if you have no objections, i was like yes dad please dad.Dad agreed and the chap started it up and reversed out the parking place then told me to jump on his knee and he allowed me to steer it around the car park
.
To this day i will allways remember this and if ever i see anyone young or old looking at the car i unlock it and allow them to get in and have a look around.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Needing*

A little 'bomber' fix there, Dave?

Mine went off today, getting twitchy already.


----------



## Metroman (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd let any body sit in my cars as I know how much excitment it can bring to young & old. We do a lot of club days for charitytaking people for rides, it raises hundreds or in one case thousands.

The go faster lads love there cars or dreams & it means a lot.


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

I let them sit in mine... Its nice to see someone who appreciates it as much as I do.

Had someone come to the office today just for that as a matter of fact. lol.

-Sayajin


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> Would YOU let someone young sit in your car??


A whole hour and not one absolutely filthy remark i,e 'depends on whether she's legal' etc etc.
Must be just my mind then....


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Really depends on who it is, chavs can shuv it. 
But otherwise, I'd say yeah.

Turboslippers: have you recieved any PM's from me?


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Young people today dont know they are born, and if they sit in my car its on the understanding that they listen to my stories about what I did in World War 2.

Ungrateful [email protected]


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Im young...but im yet to sit in it 

Im probably gonna be busing my little sis around to school in it sooo yeah i guess so. I wouldnt let people sit in the back tho, mainly cause they put their filthy shoes all over the back of the seats and shit.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I've voted yes but there would be some exceptions...

If I was at a show and someone started talking to me about the car and showed a genuine interest in it then yes, otherwise it'll be a no.

- Kevin.


----------



## staysideways (Feb 12, 2007)

I would...but I would make sure they don't fiddle with any knobs 

Now I take pictures of all my settings, because I'm stupid and always forget and people mess with them (even my friends...those jerks!)

In Montreal (where I live) there are like 3 other GTRS (to my knowledge) so people are always amazed to see one...also since its RHD and not LHD! Its funny to see their reaction when they sit in the 'passenger' seat!


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Kind of off-track but when I went to MPH 06 last year I politely asked the gorgeous lady if I could sit in the Lamborghini Gallardo behind her I got this:

Me: "Hi, is it possible if I can sit in the car behind you?"

Her: "No, they're show cars"

Me: "Erm...ok. But why are those two guys trying them all out?" (pointing to two middle aged men with too much jewelery posing as if they owned them all)

Her: "Look, you just can't. They're older than you!"

Me: *Just looked stunned*. Im 22 - not 5!

Since then I have vowed that in the future and I buy a Porsche or something, I'm going to wear the scruffiest clothes I have to prove a point. Not the dealers fault I know.

I only wanted to sit on a chair, like everyone else - not drive around causing chaos.


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

My 7 year old son sits in mine all the time, although i have the gtst.

He could and does tell alot of people about the car. On some occasions, he has corrected some, so called, knowledgable car nuts, on the finer details. :chuckle: 
He is also very clued up on many other marques.

He is, however, probably the worst back seat driver i know.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I took my friend's kids (3 of them) one by one - out on a track drift day...

The last one, only 5 years old couldn't see out of the windows very well and looked funny holding my spare adult helmet clasped with both hands, to stop it swivelling around his head  

As we pulled in, after 15 minutes he looked a little pale, so I asked him if he felt sick, to which he nodded.... By the time I got to the other side to unstrap him out of the car, his lunch was on the carpet uke: 

I figured as they'd each got out pretty quiet afterwards, they'd been shocked - but apparently they loved it. Since then, when they play with Dinky toys, they now drift them and make tyre screeching sounds entering corners  

And the little one wants to go again too! Might have to find a way to perch him up a little higher though.. :thumbsup: 

Miguel


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

owned a GT-R. I let people sit in mine. --- said by 6 speed....





im sorry, but did i not read another thread of yours that said you were 17? if so how can you have owned a gtr when you were like 16 or something? i know your moms boyfriend is minted beyond belief but like you said in another thread your skint? i dont get it...?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Young people today dont know they are born, and if they sit in my car its on the understanding that they listen to my stories about what I did in World War 2.
> 
> Ungrateful [email protected]


PMSL:chuckle: You miserable old git.
I bet they take one look at the old LeaEnfield on the passenger seat and think twice of it....:runaway:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I have let people sit in my car, young ones too, prefer the female type though. (18 +)
But, once we had our cars on display at the Friendship Festival, which draws crowds
in the 100's of thousands and people wanted to sit in it. Hell no!! My friend let people
sit in his and they were slamming the door like a porn star. Half the time he did not 
even know people were getting into his car. But yes, if someone sees me and asks if
they can sit in it, as long as I am in no hurry, sure. The hard thing is when I am 
working on it outside and someone comes up and wants to chit chat for an eternity
and I dont want to cause I am busy, but then they feel likr I am conceited. So I try
to entertain them for a few minutes at least. We also showed our cars for a local
school during a career day and some kids sat in it till they started getting all rowdy
and put thier grubby, nasty, bacteria enriched, salmonella infected fingers everywhere,
leaving thier fingerprints all over and leaning on it like it was the playground. But
those few kids that I let sit in it,they really enjoyed it. Josh let some kids rev it up his 
R33 GTR all the way, bouncing it off the rev limiter - doh.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Young people today dont know they are born, and if they sit in my car its on the understanding that they listen to my stories about what I did in World War 2.
> 
> Ungrateful [email protected]


LMAO I thought you would tell the stories when you fought in the American Revolutionary War . . and lost:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sure if they ok and have an intrest in cars ,it's only a piece of bloody metal anyway.


----------



## staysideways (Feb 12, 2007)

stealth said:


> Sure if they ok and have an intrest in cars ,it's only a piece of bloody metal anyway.


A very bloody expensive piece of metal though...


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

As long as they are polite, I've got no problem letting anyone sit in my car. I got this alot when I owned my Escort Cosworth, I doubt I'll get it too much when I get my R33 GT-R, considering I'll be living in Japan. Haha.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Sure, why not, If they dont have the keys its not like they can do anything much... And you never know, You might focus somebody onto earning money to buy a Skyline rather than wasting it on drugs or drink...

Hey Glen, I was in WW2 and I never saw you there you big fibber...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

When they are young,female and nice looking,why not:nervous: 


Ps: dont tell it my girlfriend


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Only if their parents are around and have given permission.

Having had to do Child Protection courses through training you would be surprised the amount of trouble this could get you into.

As an adult, if you have a minor who is not related to you, where do you make the child sit on a passenger ride.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

6speed said:


> Punks.
> 
> That's what you call them. That's what you call me.
> 
> ...


According to your profile you’re only 18 yourself !

Pot ~ kettle ~ black


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I was amazed when the 7 year old kid from next door said he loves skylines, dang, where do they get their info from, it was page 3 for me when i was 7, cant remember if the Sun was out then though, but you get my point


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

My Son is only 3 and he can recognise and name almost every kind of sports car.. :smokin: 

Now I wonder why that might be..


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes i would, no problem. When i was young i was fascinated by cars and loved sitting in different sports cars when i was allowed so it would only be right to return the favour, so to speak.

6 speed, how old were you when you had your gtr and what do you drive now? Im not doubting your ownership for 1 minute as you seem to come from a wealthy family who easily have the funds to buy thier son a $50k car.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

All young people should be killed at birth

old people rule!!!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

if she's hot... YES :chuckle: lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

6speed

post up some info about your old Skylijne

You've never put any info up about it, was it a 32,33,34? colour, spec, pics?

mook


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

6speed said:


> Punks.
> 
> That's what you call them. That's what you call me.
> 
> ...



Depends, over here in the UK people are totally different to them in Canada. I have family over there and been there a few times on holiday. The place and people are completely different to over here in this shit country.

I would trust someone in Canada to sit in my car and if I knew them I'd let them drive it, when I was there I drove a Hummer H2 with 22 wheels, this was on loan by a guy I met 1 week previous. Only had it for 30mins or so, I can never see that happeneing over here.

Another thing over here, if you let some teenagers have a sit in your car god knows whats goping through their head, they could be working out what alarm you have and stereo/amps.

I would say no, not in this country....unless I knew them.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah very true and realastic picture painted of Canada ,like there is no crime lol! I have reations in the States and been there a few times myself ,that means nothing . There ae [email protected] , yobs and dikheads in every Country .


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Didnt say there wasn't crime, it's no where near as bad as this shit country.


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Bucky, you've said shit country twice now... If you think its that bad then why dont you move to Canada?


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree - On yer bike mate..


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Shall we start comparing France now? :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I already have ...... 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/66487-impoverished-eastern-europeans.html#post587531


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

lol excellent


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

so you all agree its a nice country to live in, where taxes arnt to high and the government are doing a cracking job. and the police respect and serve the public.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Luckham said:


> According to your profile you’re only 18 yourself !
> 
> Pot ~ kettle ~ black


March 31st. I've said numerous times I'm 17.

And I ALWAYS put my age to 18 on forums. Please don't ask why, it was a security thing my uncle taught me when I was like, 13.

As for when I got the car, I was 16, and I helped buy it in two names, Mine, and a friend named Craig Ramsbottom.

Just cause my mom's boyfriend whatever has so much money does NOT mean that I get what I want. I've never gotten a thing from this man, other then a bedroom at his cottage.

Steve.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> 6speed
> 
> post up some info about your old Skylijne
> 
> ...


1989 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R.

RB26DETT Inline 6 powerplant.
Nismo Block
HKS T88 Turbo
Blitz Intercooler
Greddy Downpipe
HKS ECU (Can't remember the type, was bought by co-owner Craig)
Bilstein Coilovers with Toyo Rubber
And a Stillen Exhaust.
HKS Wastegates

I was running 853hp on 19psi, which was incredible, although the car did break down quite a bit, and the hoses seemed to be endless. 

We removed the spoiler and put a V-Spec bumper on the car. It was Gunmetal Grey.

A great car, I miss it terribly. I miss it's sound even more then I miss it's drive.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

6speed said:


> As for when I got the car, I was 16, and I helped buy it in two names, Mine, and a friend named Craig Ramsbottom.


Ok, maybe it's my dirty American since of humor, but when he said "Craig RAMSBOTTOM" I about fell out of my chair at work. :chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah he get's that alot lol


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

6speed said:


> Just cause my mom's boyfriend whatever has so much money does NOT mean that I get what I want. I've never gotten a thing from this man, other then a bedroom at his cottage.
> 
> Steve.


Not that im really bothered but where did a 16 year old kid get $20,000 from then if not from his parents?


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Bucky said:


> so you all agree its a nice country to live in, where taxes arnt to high and the government are doing a cracking job. and the police respect and serve the public.


Not at all, i have many issues that id rather not go into on here. I just dont see the point in slating the country any more, nothing you can say on a public motoring forum can change that... :nervous:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

6speed said:


> March 31st. I've said numerous times I'm 17.
> 
> As for when I got the car, I was 16, and I helped buy it in two names, Mine, and a friend named Craig Ramsbottom.
> 
> ...


I thought you were gonna say Craig Lieberman.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Did you take any pics of your car? Please post them.
I am sure we all would like to see them. Since your
car was impounded then sold, do you still see it around?
Does not make sense, impounded why? 



6speed said:


> I'm TOTALLY with this post.
> 
> I bought my car from JNS Imports, and it was trouble from the get go. When I asked about fixing it's problems, they didn't even reply. When I checked into HP limits, they were very rude.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

6speed said:


> 1989 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R.
> 
> RB26DETT Inline 6 powerplant.
> Nismo Block
> ...



853bhp?

did you drag it?

what times did it get?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I did not know Stillen made exhausts for the R32 GTR's.
Cool, they have some good products. I can't even find
one for a R33 1996 GTR. Pics please, now I am really 
curious.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not saying you lying or anything but..

I don't know many 16 year old kids that have owned 853bhp skylines.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Luckham, are you at home today? I rumbled past your gaff this morning on my way to have a coffee with Booty.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Originally Posted by 6speed
> 1989 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R.
> 
> RB26DETT Inline 6 powerplant.
> ...


How many neon tubes did you have?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i let them sit in it. but not everybody gets a ride. 

i started off by also being one of this poor adolescents dreaming about the GTR. Wanna teach these kids something good, and starting off by being an arrogant a$$hole ain't the way for me.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

moleman said:


> Luckham, are you at home today? I rumbled past your gaff this morning on my way to have a coffee with Booty.


No mate - I'm at work today [unfortuantly!]

Give me a shout when you plan your next beer fest - cheers dude


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

turboslippers said:


> A whole hour and not one absolutely filthy remark i,e 'depends on whether she's legal' etc etc.
> Must be just my mind then....




A play on words ref the 15 year import rule into Canada, but still a bit near the mark :chuckle:


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Bucky said:


> Depends, over here in the UK people are totally different to them in Canada. I have family over there and been there a few times on holiday. The place and people are completely different to over here in this shit country.
> 
> I would trust someone in Canada to sit in my car and if I knew them I'd let them drive it, when I was there I drove a Hummer H2 with 22 wheels, this was on loan by a guy I met 1 week previous. Only had it for 30mins or so, I can never see that happeneing over here.
> 
> ...


There are shitty deprived run-down crime ridden poverty stricken areas of Canada... just like there are friendly community-centric and safe places in England.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, im happy that people would allow this. I have driven some nice cars over the years and im amazed my dad has let me, but i haven't crashed any yet! So he still trusts me a lot which is all the owner of the car really would want i think. Just to feel that the person was driving had control over the car and knew what he was doing.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

stu0x said:


> There are shitty deprived run-down crime ridden poverty stricken areas of Canada... just like there are friendly community-centric and safe places in England.


That's right. It's all about first impressions. Make a good one, and you would sit in mine (If I still had it *sobs in corner of room*)


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

Luckham said:


> I'm not saying you lying or anything but..
> 
> I don't know many 16 year old kids that have owned 853bhp skylines.


arent we all just? I to havent heard of anyone aged 18- having such toys please post pics :chuckle:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't see why not if I think they have an interest and show they have respect for it then I will give them a ride in it or let them sit in it.
It’s the older bloke I worry about as they get to close for me and are more likely to be looking for alarms and have more interest in stealing it.


----------



## Scotmouse (Dec 9, 2006)

worked for me. Chap was so tickled he bought GTS when I got GTR. 6 months after, he still loves it.....


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I was quite happy to let the other half and son roar around Snetterton on a track day,only problem was I blew the engine just before they were due to have there go


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I remember when I was a kid (11-12) I went to visit my dad in a restaurant where he use to work as the head chef and one of the regular customer took his ferrari testarossa out to lunch in the restaurant and when I got there I cant keep my eyes off it. its like I am looking into it but wont dare to touch it type. then the customer came out along with my dad just finish his lunch shift. the customer (I call him uncle joe since) asked me do I like the car, I say YES!! HE say u want to go for a ride and I just have a big smile on my face and look at my dad he say yes and I jump in and GOD!! that is some awsome machine and the sound!!!!! could never ever forget it even till this day.
So I have to say yes to the poll!!!! is this type of memories that you will remember for the rest of your life, its like my son and his friends sometimes comes over to play and sometimes I have to take them home and they have the choice of wither the BMW or the GTR and have to say the GTR wins everytime. they are only 4 years old those kids and they know what it is and how powerful it is shocking really.


----------



## GTR-Dad (Feb 1, 2006)

My kids LOVE when Dad takes them for a ride in the GTR.

This is Canada, so we all drive on the right hand side. My 12 yr old daughter is small for her age and gets the biggest kick out of sitting on the 'drivers' side.

I plan to give her a spare steering wheel to hold up in the air with a look of shock on her face. :runaway: Good crowd pleaser....

I love the childhood stories on this thread! You'll never know the difference you make to a child by caring about what they care about, and there care about them.

Yes, I would let a true enthusiast (however young) sit in my car.

Dan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i would let some people sit in them (offcourse there are limits on who, and what sort of interest they have. we all know what sort of people we are talking about now!), but very few would get a ride, only people i know personally. 

and even less people may drive it!

i will only let two people drive my car. 
my best mate, and my mom. 

my sister kept saying (she's 20): 'if my car is broken, i can borrow yours right?' (talking about the S13 im buying). 

me: 'erm...you can sit in the passenger seat and you can shut up'.

i will not let my dad or sister drive my car (especially not when i have my R33 lol). my sister will most likely either stick it in a wall, and my dad will ruin the engine while shifting down (accelerating hard, wanting to shift from 4th to 5th but accidently go in to 3rd or worse).

my dad will most likely just pay for the damage done...my sister will after a long time as she hasnt got much to spend (women+ clothes = empty wallet)...

i just wont take the risk!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i let my little bro 19 drive my skyline and my best mates but they help me build it to what i want.my bro is a sod and claims the skyline is his when we go out in to town and says his rover is mine!all though he has got a 250bhp rover 220 turbo and it bloody quick.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Any chance of honoring us with pics of your car 6speed? Which car did
you buy off of JNS importing? I looked in thier sold stocklist but I could
not find a 800 hp moster there.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

It was bone stock when bought. Purchased the Turbo from HKS Japan and had it imported here.

As for pics, I feel bad myself that I don't have any. I have one picture, but I'd have to get it off of a usb flash drive that is somewhere in my mess of a house. We recently had a flood (I guess it was about 3 or 4 monthes ago now) , and my mother moved into an apartment building, so all pictures I had, were pretty much lost.

However I can likely find the car on the internet and show some pics of it now.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

hyrev said:


> I did not know Stillen made exhausts for the R32 GTR's.
> Cool, they have some good products. I can't even find
> one for a R33 1996 GTR. Pics please, now I am really
> curious.


I have to quote you yet again Hyrev. You are correct, Stillen does nto make exhausts. The exhaust was forged, tubed, and remolded. It was originally a Stillen 240SX Exhaust, but with careful welding, we were able to wraggle it into the car.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

...so you import a turbo from Japan, but you need to hack up a 240 exhaust ? why didnt you just ship one from japan. better yet, why didnt you just use HKS USA the prices for turbos are not that much different after you end up paying for tax and duty, for parts from Japan.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Rain said:


> ...so you import a turbo from Japan, but you need to hack up a 240 exhaust ? why didnt you just ship one from japan. better yet, why didnt you just use HKS USA the prices for turbos are not that much different after you end up paying for tax and duty, for parts from Japan.


I'll share this with you guys:

I co-bought the car with friend, Craig Ramsbottom in late 2005 with about 85,000km on it (I think it was around there). Craig is a MAJOR JDM fan, and he loves anything that has to do with cars. During the buying process, some paperwork was mumbled up, and we didn't receive the car until March 2006 (Perfect timing, my birthday was coming up, as was his on the 4th of April). The car we received was in alright condition, but Craig said he had plans for the body, engine, turbo, etc etc.

The car was brought to Midland, where we immediatly contacted his parts supplier from Japan (At that time, he owned a JDM Infini RX7), and the supplier suggested a turbo with major power potential, as from the sounds of it, that's what Craig was looking for. The supplier in Japan contacted HKS, who then sent us the Turbo (We had decided against the T78, and wen't for a different one at T88). It came to around 2300 dollars CDN for shipping, sale, and conditioning. A Blitz Intercooler was bought from Andysautosport.com, along with a Greddy Downpipe, and a manual on ECU Corrobaration and setup. We spent at least a good month installing the Turbo, but the car ran Horribly. We went to work doing stuff to the ECU, etc (almost amateurish) and with a slight chance of luck, we got the car running, but it sounded Horrid. It had a weird tapping sound in the exhaust, and it grumbled for quite awhile until Craig suggested we buy a new exhaust for it. We couldn't find any aftermarket exhausts, not even from our JDM Supplier, but we did find one that with tooling, could collaborate with the R32 undertray, engine, and ECU.

We bought the 240SX exhaust, and did a fitting, and it didn't fit well at all (S13). We literally had to take it apart, by melting the welded ends, mold it, and turn the steel so as to fit the car. We were able to install it, but the sound didn't change much, and I honestly think we had done a lousy job.

On a whim, Craig suggested one day we go for a roadtrip, just to see how the car would run. We went, and by the time we came back the car seemed to be running fine (during the roadtrip we had gone to a Dyno in Scarborough, which had concluded that the car made 853hp). However, a few weeks afterwards, the car started to make alot of noise, and things just felt like they were falling apart. In disperate we sought the help of GTRCanada, and they were of no help. A few days afterwards, while driving with my girlfriend, we were pulled over on the 401 by an OPP. He said that as far as he knew, I needed a slip from JNS to confirm the car was legal. I didn't have it with me. He asked if I'd ever raced, I said no. He then asked how much horsepower it had, and I told him the truth, at about 850.

Immediatly he dispatched for a towtruck, and I was taken into custody. The rest is history. Under Canadian law (Supposedly), no imported car, over the age of 15, is legally entitled to make over 600 Horsepower. Acar imported here as new, may make more (for ex. Ferrari Enzo), but an import's risk of reduced emissions mean that the car will be pulled off the road with more then 600hp.

I was one of the few who didn't know this (Nor did Craig) and we went to court for it, and spent quite abit on Lawyer costs, Courts cost, blah blah blah.

However we lost, and the car was sold to a man in Japan at an international Police Auction. Truly disheartening for me, but if I had known, I would have kept the car stock.

Steve.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

How many Canadian Dollars does it take to take a stock GTR to 850 Brake Horse Power?

$100k? more?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

It wa surprisingly affordable. We got the Turbo, and accesories, etc, for just under 23,000.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Lemme get this right:
1. T88 turbo
2. Biltz intercooler
3. 240SX exhaust - took it apart, un-did the welds by melting method and re-shaped the exhaust
4. Greddy downpipe
5. ECU - did not mention brand, but assuming stock - with a manual on ECU corrobaration and setup
6. Car seemed to run fine, then off to the dyno

Final result: 853 hp confirmed on the dyno and it only costed $19,586.39 USD or 10,078.12 GBP

I need to send my car to you get those results, all done without a professional tuner or getting the ecu properly mapped.
You need to get a different JDM supplier if he cannot source you a R32 GTR exhaust. My 7 year old could find you one, even on ebay.
I don't even think the diameter of the pipe is close between a GTR and 240SX.Was it just the can or the whole piping, cat back?

But if you say you and your friend did all this then it must be true. How old is Craig anyways, your age? I looked in JNS' site and could not find a R32 1989 sold late in the year, just a 1990 GTR R32's. Perhaps that is why you never got your paperwork correct.

You 2 guys should open a garage, or even a muffler repair shop. You have some great story and exhaust fabbing skills - lol.
You would have a lot of buisness, people would pour in to get thier cars to 850 hp for a fraction it cost everyone else.
Please share your secrets with the rest of the tuning world.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

6speed said:


> It wa surprisingly affordable. We got the Turbo, and accesories, etc, for just under 23,000.


J A Z Z


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

could you post up the pics of it form the internet please?

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Walter Mitty.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well I have given errr "pleaeure" to great many by not only letting them sit in my car, but to strapped in and scared sh*tless around a circuit or 2 !! That then sorts the enthusiast from the sh*te. But on the strett NO as you just don't know what they are armed with these days !!!! (AK 47 in boot of car !)


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Steve said:


> (AK 47 in boot of car !)


Why did you put Glen in your boot???


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Lemme get this right:
> 1. T88 turbo
> 2. Biltz intercooler
> 3. 240SX exhaust - took it apart, un-did the welds by melting method and re-shaped the exhaust
> ...


Paul, I saw once an universal engine starter button, which said " Start 1000PS rocket" in the Super Auto Bacs. But I think you need a 180SX exhaust to let the 1000HP work properly . . . . (8800Yen)


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Lemme get this right:
> 1. T88 turbo
> 2. Biltz intercooler
> 3. 240SX exhaust - took it apart, un-did the welds by melting method and re-shaped the exhaust
> ...


Craigs 23.

Can you give me the link to that Skyline? I want to see if it's mine. If so, I might be able to take this to court. Thank you for your help Hyrev.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I would think that IF you bought the car from JNS Imports, you would know the site. But here it is: JNS sold list for Nissan

Fess up, no one will hate you if you did not really own/buy/modify this car. It just seems that the more I ask the more BS i get. You cannot BS a BS'er. But if you did, cool. I don't know how many 23 year olds, with the help of a
17 year old have built 853 hp monsters on pure luck. You should be in the Guiness Book of World Records. I will stop asking ?'s now, I am wasting my time here, this is thread jacking...sorry everyone.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Paul, I saw once an universal engine starter button, which said " Start 1000PS rocket" in the Super Auto Bacs. But I think you need a 180SX exhaust to let the 1000HP work properly . . . . (8800Yen)


Great, now the secret is out. I am only making 924 hp cause I am using a Civic EX exhaust made by Pace Setter.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

hyrev said:


> I would think that IF you bought the car from JNS Imports, you would know the site. But here it is: JNS sold list for Nissan
> 
> Fess up, no one will hate you if you did not really own/buy/modify this car. It just seems that the more I ask the more BS i get. You cannot BS a BS'er. But if you did, cool. I don't know how many 23 year olds, with the help of a
> 17 year old have built 853 hp monsters on pure luck. You should be in the Guiness Book of World Records. I will stop asking ?'s now, I am wasting my time here, this is thread jacking...sorry everyone.



Aww man don't do that. I'm not bullshitting you. It makes me feel bad to know that you may even consider that.

As for the link, I know the website. I want the exact link though. I'm doing work right now, and yeah, I'd just like to check on it is all.

I will be honest with one thing I did lie about. I didn't work on the car by myself with Craig. Craig's dad, a man who owns a bright orange 350Z (showcased at NAIAS this year) helped us put together the car. Craig's kind of a fool, but his dad has money, and as far as I know, as he's one of my best friends, he would much rather see his son make a mistake by learning then no learn at all.

There's some honesty for ya!:wavey:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

ermm is this the right place to post my "sitting in a supercar" story?

mine was an audi quattro the year they were launched (85? 86?); what a thrill

and yes, i knew things about the car the owner didn't....but i didn't get a ride


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i voted no


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah mate, my younger brother is 20, and I took him out for a spin the other day. Hadn't seen him in a while, and he didnt even know I had the skyline. Told him I did, and he hit the roof. I thought I'd made his life let alone his day, when I said 'lets go out for a spin'...! The sheer pleasure he was getting from being just the passenger gave me such a buzz. 

I would have let him have a go, but we didnt have much time and he didnt ask, and I was being mr sensible for a change, knowing he wouldnt be insured so I didnt offer. BUT it would have been difficult to say no if he had of asked for a drive!!

So, yes, I'd let someone, even a 17 yr old sit in my car, maybe take it for a spin, obviously with me there. My dad was a car dealer many moons ago and asked me to take an audi quattro turbo he had for sale to the garage to get the exhaust done. It was 1989, and I was 17!!! Man, what an experience. Firstly to be trusted by him, then to be on my own with such a car, when my car then was a 1981 1300s astra !! What a car...........

Thats why I think everyone should be given the chance to sit in/drive a fast/expensive/exclusive car. Its what is in us, drivers, that is.


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

gavman said:


> ermm is this the right place to post my "sitting in a supercar" story?


[email protected]!!! i wondered this too, as I just submitted my post to the first post and then found this lot talking bout something else!!!!!:squintdan


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Well have we found out that yeah, we'll let people sit in our cars?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I think id rather let my 7 month old dog sit in my car before majority of teens, mainly cause the few people that have sat im my car have been kinda stupid. Had one guy light up in the CL, he didnt see my foot hit is ass as he rolled out the door (no we were not moving) 

As long as said young person has RESPECT for my car and my property, he should have no fear of my boot, up his/her ass.
Basic car riding rules:

Do not smoke in Rains car.
Do not eat in Rains car
Do not enter Rains car, if intoxicated
Do not Drink in Rains car unless its a water..in a bottle, with a cap.
Do not get giggy in the back seat of Rains car...This rule does not Apply to Rain himself.
Do not use Rains cars dash as your foot rest, one day i may deliberately crash my car to make the passeger side airbag go off and mince up your feet, JUST to teach you a lesson, i can fix the car, good luck fixing your feet.
Do not leave your garbage in Rains car.
Do not Lean on Rains car. No not even skanky car "models"
Do not Slam Rains car doors.

Haha i think thats it... probably more but i think those are the main ones.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Like me??? Care to let me sit in that Z-Tune???


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha, maybe one day... who knows maybe you will buy one yourself!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Rain said:


> Basic car riding rules:
> 
> Do not smoke in Rains car.
> Do not eat in Rains car
> ...


I hate it when they slam my doors. I then ask very sarcastic, "Are you sure it is closed?" I hate that more than anything. My son knows better than to slam my door, my wife on the other hand....... I may be in the market for a new one (wife) if she keeps it up.

I agree with all those rules, esp about eating. I hate greasy nasty finger prints on my car. I may have to change Rain to Hyrev and tape these rules on the passenger window so it can be viewed prior to entry.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hahaa tell me about it, mine does the same, she cant find that happy middle its either to hard or to light. of course its the cars fault! 

God the food, i hate that soo much, specially when the stink of it get in to the fabrics AARRGG man thats nasty, sit in the nice clean car and all you can smell is fcuking fast food or whatever. blalrrgg...


----------



## BokboKGuN (Sep 27, 2006)

Rain said:


> I think id rather let my 7 month old dog sit in my car before majority of teens, mainly cause the few people that have sat im my car have been kinda stupid. Had one guy light up in the CL, he didnt see my foot hit is ass as he rolled out the door (no we were not moving)
> 
> As long as said young person has RESPECT for my car and my property, he should have no fear of my boot, up his/her ass.
> Basic car riding rules:
> ...


Do not touch anything on my car ( glovebox,player.... )
Do not keep asking questions about anything related to the car
Do not wind up and down the window as u like


Something that i notice is that passengers usually :
1. Scratch the door handle with their fingernails...
2. Slam the door
3. Leave rubbish on my car
4. Fiddle around with whatever electronic stuff u have on the car
5. Scratch the doorstep? (sorry dont know what its called) when going in/out of the car


And back to topic...yes, I would let someone young sit in my car because I am young as well and fortunate enough to sit on a lot of nice cars ( not exotics ) but only if they respect me and my car, looks clean and decent, and is very polite. I feel good when I'm able to make a kid happy just for the day and that it could probably change their view/attitude towards other things in life..:smokin:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Gotta love the feet thing. Good advice Rain!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Rain said:


> I think id rather let my 7 month old dog sit in my car before majority of teens, mainly cause the few people that have sat im my car have been kinda stupid. Had one guy light up in the CL, he didnt see my foot hit is ass as he rolled out the door (no we were not moving)
> 
> As long as said young person has RESPECT for my car and my property, he should have no fear of my boot, up his/her ass.
> Basic car riding rules:
> ...


not at all precious then?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

what do you mean gavman?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i like mucky cars...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Do not sit on the seat, please sit on the floormat and keep your feet outside the car.

Do not breathe in my car, either hold your stank breath or use some sort of snorkel that is long enough to vent to at least 15 ft away from my car.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Do not sit on the seat, please sit on the floormat and keep your feet outside the car.
> 
> Do not breathe in my car, either hold your stank breath or use some sort of snorkel that is long enough to vent to at least 15 ft away from my car.


:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Not about being precious, but i take care and respect of other peoples things and just expect the same thing back, i dont mind mucky cars, but i wont add to them (as in if i get in to one im not gonna go spiting on the floor mats cause its already dirty).

On top of that i take pride in the detailing i do on my cars, i cant help it getting dirty but theres a difference between a car the is dirty cause its gonna be, like if its raining or a little muddy out, if it get on the interior via shoes etc, i aint gonna crowbar no one over the head, cause id probably have mud on mine too, but if some one decided to eat a chocolate bar in my car and proceeds to wipe his hands on my seat, well you see what i mean.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I had some [email protected] throw up in my old car, he was a friend of a friend and needed a lift from Napa, so of course he was well wasted, and i dont know about you, but picking bits of vomit and carrot outta that nice black flooring is hard, and not pleasant.

Edit/ basicly most (not all) of those "rules" have been from past experience, the leaning on the car, that came from a fella who was nice enough to lean on the fender of the Merc, its got Alu body panels that dent so easily. So yeah i got them for a reason, i aint no Nazi but at the same time im not gonna let someone trash my hard earned piece of enjoyment.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I totally understand, I get my car dirty but not on purpose, and I am very careful with other's cars.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nismo Omori factory let a whole bunch of us sit in their Z Tune when we were last there :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Because I'm lucky enough to have the facilities, I let my 8 and 10yr old daughters *drive* my Skyline whilst I'm sat in the passenger seat. The eldest takes great pride in switching off the traction control and snaking it away from a standstill :chuckle:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Yep while at the show below i had a queue of 4-8 year olds wanting to rev my engine and hear the dump valve, so beng nice i just let em lol.

Part of what owning a car like this is all about


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah me 8yr old nephew and his mates love me gtr - I let em sit n rev the engine (only lightly mind) and they have kittens.. to them its better than being sat in a ferrari lol! got need for speed underground and f&f to thank for that lol!


----------



## Skylineraver (Mar 19, 2007)

You're so right about the child protection issue. When I was a lad a village shopkeeper acquired a brand new red, convertible MG - about 1949. I desperately wanted to ask for a ride but daren't; it would have been thought too cheky then.

Thankfully kids these days are more forthcoming - the great majority of good ones I'm meaning. I often get asked by the local village lads, if I'll give them a ride and if they can prove they're over 16 I do. But if they're under, I simply daren't for fear of false allegations. And it's one of those situations where, despite the absence of fire, the smoke can linger forever. It's so very sad we've come to a point when the innocent enjoyment of youngsters and the ambition to do well can be denied them in this way.

Skylineraver


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Well at the minute I am only 16, and I daren't ask a stranger to give me a ride in his car, even if it is a Skyline...I just think its wrong, unpolite and that fact of that...I don't know him!

If I knew the owner then it would be a different story


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I came out of the local Tesco to find a family stood around my car gawping at it. After having a long chat with them I offered them a ride (as the Dad and eldest son were really keen) and the eldest son practically melted. I've never seen anybody so greatful for anything in all my life. 

So I ended up taking him down the road, it turned out he was the same age as me but just looked really young. I took him for a quick sprint up the dual carriageway and he was just absolutely gobsmacked at the acceleration. When I dropped him back to his family he was lost for words. It really made his day. 

I'd take anyone out in my car as long as I'd made sure it was OK with their parents first.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's a little odd at the Nordschleife when parents are quite happy to hand over their offspring to a complete stranger, about whom they have absolutely no idea of thier skills as a driver, and send them out onto the most dangerous bit of road in the world.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

im happy to let anyone sit in my car as long as theyre not dirty or smelly and as said DONT SLAM THE DOOR. really does my head in that one.

i hate people who say 'what does this do' as they fiddle with something. especially the boost controller, no-one knows what it is at first!!!!

and FFS dont move the seat, its where it is for a reason...... my mate sat in it the other day, hes 6'5 and 24 stone. im 5'7 and 12 stone..........the seats never felt the same since.

that said though, if you seem like a normal enough person you can have a seat,even if its only brief!!!!!!!






















AND NO YOU CANT TAKE IT FOR A DRIVE:flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## zippyobrien (Jan 30, 2007)

i remember when i was about 9 , i was taken out in a skyline r33, and all i can remember is, 120 in 3rd gear, and how loud the dump valves were----

this year managed to bully the old man into getting a r33  since had the turbo done ect. 

i live in quite a friendly bit of town, and regularly get kids (ages from about 4-20) walk past and stop and ask what im doing, and whats the car, coment on it. and dont mind stopping and talking for a little bit. 

ill never froget ym ride as a child  
so happy to do the same


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

If it was Doogie Howser, then yes.

He may be young, but he's proved his responsibility as a Doctor.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

You got to love the attitide of children these days...round here there is none of the 'nice car mister', it's usually 'has it got nos' or 'my mates brother stole one of these the other week...reckoned it was wicked'. I'm sure there are a minority of well-meaning kids round here but most of them are hell bent in defrauding the local 7-11 out of sweets/alcohol/cash (depending on age up to 12). I rarely do anything to the cars outside the house as it's more agg than worth...i drive round to mates house in billericay, stick it next to his garage (ex mechanic) and enjoy the ability to walk away from a car mid job without having to remove all the tools and lock it up.
I/dad did get a compliment one day though off some 8 year olds. I was cleaning the TVR T350 as was meeting someone to view it....group of lads come over (I've truncated the conversion and removed the obvious 'does it do 200mph'
'corr...nice car....this yours?'
'Nope...selling it on behalf of dad....but nice to have it...bit of a privilege'
'Who owns that wicked black skyline that's parked here sometimes'
'That's his as well...it's a replacement for this TVR..that's why it's being sold'
'That's your dad's skyline? How old is he?'
'61'
'corr...your dad drives a skyline? I wish mine did...your dad's cool...mine's just a c*nt'

I had no answer to that....really...speechless...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

turboslippers said:


> You got to love the attitide of children these days...round here there is none of the 'nice car mister', it's usually 'has it got nos' or 'my mates brother stole one of these the other week...reckoned it was wicked'. I'm sure there are a minority of well-meaning kids round here but most of them are hell bent in defrauding the local 7-11 out of sweets/alcohol/cash (depending on age up to 12). I rarely do anything to the cars outside the house as it's more agg than worth...i drive round to mates house in billericay, stick it next to his garage (ex mechanic) and enjoy the ability to walk away from a car mid job without having to remove all the tools and lock it up.
> I/dad did get a compliment one day though off some 8 year olds. I was cleaning the TVR T350 as was meeting someone to view it....group of lads come over (I've truncated the conversion and removed the obvious 'does it do 200mph'
> 'corr...nice car....this yours?'
> 'Nope...selling it on behalf of dad....but nice to have it...bit of a privilege'
> ...


really true.

when i was in school and people knew i dont drink and smoke they looked at me like i was from another planet!


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

turboslippers said:


> 'corr...your dad drives a skyline? I wish mine did...your dad's cool...mine's just a c*nt'
> 
> I had no answer to that....really...speechless...


LOL :chuckle: 
kids aren't so innocent these days are they?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

priceless


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

The only damage to the interior of my GT-R was perpetrated by my mates 14 yr old daughter...damn gum on me seat...But on the upside, when i take her and her girlfriend to the video store they ask me to "drive fast". Their giggles tend coincide with full boost....makes me laugh...hope they don't spoil the seats lol

^ lol "mines just a c**t"


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

yeah i do let young people in mine being only 22 i have frends that are 16, also the girls love it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

leeaids said:


> yeah i do let young people in mine being only 22 i have frends that are 16, also the girls love it


let my friend drive it, shes 18, 

spun the wheels up  bless her - GTR im talking about

she was ok in the evo


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

matty32 said:


> let my friend drive it, shes 18,
> 
> spun the wheels up  bless her - GTR im talking about
> 
> she was ok in the evo


i hope you know her well id never let any one else drive my car unless thay have driven one before,


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I let my girlfriends little lad (2 years old) sit in the drivers seat of mine, he loved it!! he has a thing about racing cars, not so much road cars but he loves race prepped cars! 

Quite brave of me really considering this toddler has crashed both his grandparents Jaguars by sitting in the drivers seat, putting them into drive and rolling into the garage door!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> I let my girlfriends little lad (2 years old) sit in the drivers seat of mine, he loved it!! he has a thing about racing cars, not so much road cars but he loves race prepped cars!


my little twin brothers (also just 2, last saturday) LOVE cars. they got all the toys a kid could wish for...but the only stuff they play with are my cars from when i was younger. they can identify porsche, ferrari and motorbikes (love it, they can tell if something is a car or a bike by listening to the sound of it:clap.

a friend of mine's 200sx is parked up at my house until he can get MOT and TAX sorted on it, matt black S13 tramp drifter...they absolutely love it. they love the stripped out interior, nismo (ebay tyto y0!) steering wheel and bucket seats... each time they see it, or hear it: 'woooow....cooool'. 

they do that with every car they like:bowdown1:. definately im going to learn them how to properly drive a kart, if they are any good and if they like it im going to train them       :nervous: :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

leeaids said:


> i hope you know her well id never let any one else drive my car unless thay have driven one before,


yeah im not too fussed though, its just a car

more worried about the evo than the GT-R


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

My next door neighbours nephew is about 6 and loves GTRs. He came to visit, and I came home from work one day and saw the curtains fly back and this little kid open the window to hear the exhaust note. So at the weekend I took him and my neighbour for a spin. In he climbs with his little kiddy child seat and I stonked it about and he had a big smile on his face.

What's the point if you can't show it off? And what better way than to let other people experience the vomit inducing acceleration.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

leeaids said:


> i hope you know her well id never let any one else drive my car unless thay have driven one before,


im touched


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

ill return the favor when mines on the road.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I took my mates sister and her friends to the prom in our GTR,they loved the boost and had the giggles and everything,hell even i giggle when the boost comes in!


----------



## noah (Sep 19, 2007)

My partners 19 year old wanted me to take his girlfriend round the block etc. So there in trying to be normal and teenagery..and then suddenly your at warp factor six and the language is completly different ....OH MY GOD..I AM SO GOING TO DIE..repeated nauseously (wish I could spell that).. But inawnser to the question, if they are gen interested then yes! keep the legend alive.


----------



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Well why not???*

So you buy a skyline to wave your mid digit at the people who admire the car and tell em to sod off.... NOT!

It's ferrari drivers that seem to do that (no offence to any here btw). My lad went to look at a ferrari parked at the s/market... the guy got back, told him to move, got in and just drove off... t***er..

I work at a shop on a main road, the cars right in front of me and it's amazing how many people go over to it/look round the back at the badge not knowing what it is/come into the shop asking me about it.... it's fun!!

bazza


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Episode 8: Tuner Time - Video
Maybe I'd let her drive mine.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Right, so you drive to the pub of a sunday afternoon, have a few beers, she then drives you home and then washes the car down while shaking her fine booty in front of you whilst you check your emails/download porn and have some more beers
I'm not going to argue with that...


----------



## Edan (Jun 1, 2008)

i've let a mate drive mine before...trying to get him hooked enough to get one too lol

but yeah i'd let people sit in it and petrol providing take 'em out in a spin if they asked nicely enough and weren't some dirty little chav - after all, as people have already said: what's the point of having a nice car if you don't show off a bit?!?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

There was time when I was 18 driving past a lay by in my home town in my 1.1 fiat punto. Just as I am now I was a huge Skyline fan, so with out much thought I drive back and pulled over to check the car out. As I parked up I realised there was a bloke sitting in the driver seat. So I thought frigg it il walk over and check it out any way :-/...as I approached he greeted me with a "how you doing fella" and happily showed me around his car? Even let me sit in and then let me start it...as he chucked me the keys while he was lighting up a *** he said "just don't drive off"!! The bloke was a legend...I mean he dident have to do any of that...but he did. 

So there and then I promised my self that I would always first of all follow my instincts to assess the situation to see if it is actually safe to do so, but then allow who ever it maybe to sit in my Skyline!! I feel I can always tell a genuine fan apart from the "i bet that would kill an evo" type of admirer...hope that makes sense (does in my head) lol


----------



## fastfu (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldn't have a problem letting someone sit in my car in fact ive taken people for a spin before :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Of course, but not a random guy on the street.

I let my friends little brother (16) ride in my car, not many 16 year olds experience a 700hp++ GTR.

He never thought a Datsun would reach 260 km/h so fast, you should have seen his face when the turbo spooled :chuckle:


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

from time to time i do give rides to youngsters or let them sit in it  but not any random kid.

its fun to see the youngsters face lit up like it was x-mas when they are sitting in the skyline or getting a ride


----------



## 4ng3l_GTR (Oct 10, 2011)

its nice also when you got schools kids coming out of school an admiring the car few of them took pics


----------



## 4ng3l_GTR (Oct 10, 2011)

but would not allow then to drive the car only sit an experience the ride lol


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Of course, if someone had enough interest and seemed respectful, why not. Its not often you get to see GTRs around. I was on the other side of things at Snetterton a time back. Some chap let me ride in his Noble M400 on one of the sessions. Brilliant!

Mind you, he was [email protected] No idea about braking for corners, no idea.


----------



## Xanatos69 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here in Eastern Canada skyline are pretty rare. My Friends say I should charge money for drives as all the punks want rides.


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

I only give rides to friends and family, complete strangers not so much. I give customer rides usually to sell them parts haha.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Just let the young PA have a short drive around the block. She asked me if she can more rides... not sure what that means???


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> Just let the young PA have a short drive around the block. She asked me if she can more rides... not sure what that means???



Game on


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

yes I always let people sit in my car as long as I see fit either at the shop or at shows. 

I was at the modify national show this year and a family saw my car and loved it and their son went all crazy about it. At That time I wasnt that busy and I ask the kids you want to sit in it and they say they love to and so I let them sit in it  I have also got my carbon helmet out from the back that I use on track and let them wear it and take picture with it on in the car. that has made the little boys that that has.


----------



## evabuick (Sep 14, 2012)

Is willing to let the people sitting in my car, think that is a kind of pride


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure I let people sit in it, as long as they're not grubby, and particularly if they're female, cute & ask nicely. = )


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

yes... my 3years old daughter.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

depends how short her skirt is AND NO, NOT YOUR 3 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER.


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice tread!!! Love it!!!
Once I took this kid(by that time, now he is taller than me) for a ride with me in my GTT for a whole day, it was a big car event going on, all I say is that this "kid" never stops talking about my old car!! It's now 6 years since and still talking about it...
Another time while I was street racing, when one guy came to me and asked if it was possible to get a ride for that supposed quarter mile and I said yes of course jump in!!! Instead of him jumping, on came his girlfriend and she screamed all the way so loud that I could barely hear my engine!!! That was fun, and yes I will do it again!!!

Of course the rules of riding would apply to the rules mentioned by Rain and Highrev together!!! Only I am the one mofo that can bend the rules!!!


And by the way... I would like a vote for this forum where we should introduce the LIKE button like FB... I say this because I read so many good stories on this tread that only the button mentioned would do them justice!!! So where is the like button when you need it?? Answer: on FB...


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention that the people riding in my car or sitting in it have to be clean and be polite!!!!


----------



## 4ng3l_GTR (Oct 10, 2011)

They can sit and view the ride, but cannot drive


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy thread revival!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

4ng3l_GTR said:


> They can sit and view the ride, but cannot drive


of course, i totally agree with 'Yes, they have to experience it...'

For example, I had my niece (in the rear seats) R35 last week, and She asked 'Why are people looking at your car and pointing?' whilst casually driving round the city centre.

I then approached the motorway, and gently-ish showed my young niece, why they were pointing.. a few wide smiles and cheering later, all was revealed.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------

